Cross platform desktop app development using C# uses windows Print Spooler API - yadavrg
======
yadavrg
I know about Xamarin, Mono project, but not sure whether it will support Print
Spooler API. I also needs to develop Windows service to monitor some print
tasks, can it be achieved using Mono or Xamarin?

[https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/windows/desktop/ff6...](https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/windows/desktop/ff686807\(v=vs.85\).aspx)

------
yadavrg
[https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/windows/desktop/dd1...](https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/windows/desktop/dd162861\(v=vs.85\).aspx)

